# plumbing question



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

My sister is having the plumbing redone in her rental. Never seen this before and was wondering why the two pipes , this is under the kitchen sink and he has the same in a new down stair bathroom and where the sump pump is.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

that's a first for me, can't wait to find out what it's for


----------



## walkinplate (Oct 11, 2014)

My money's on the top being for the DW.

But also in the bathroom? I have no clue.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Creative venting? Or a way to have double traps for some odd reason, like when you don't have all the right fittings on hand (but it's wrong, of course).


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

I would have said they added the bottom for a garbage disposal and were lazy and didn't cap the top. But the bathroom...


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

How many sinks in the bathroom? Twin bowl vanity?

The drain arms in the photo are 2 different sizes.

Tom


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

2" and 1 1/2".....anybody's guess.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

*Plumbing Question*

Perhaps he's using the 1.5" as a vent. Not really needed though with a 2" waste that close to the stack


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Sink base then the DW on the very end to the left. No garbage disposal. Only a single sink in the basement. Will have to take couple more pictures, then when it is trimed out will see what he had planned. Has basicly the same set up for where the sump pump is too.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Ejector pump?

Maybe additional venting because the pump is on the drain line?

Tom


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

tjbnwi said:


> Ejector pump?
> 
> Maybe additional venting because the pump is on the drain line?
> 
> Tom


:no: nope no pump sewer main drain well below basement floor.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Trap connection and clean out.


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

How about the electrical line o/s the stud???


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

goneelkn said:


> How about the electrical line o/s the stud???


I folded it back for a better picture , sparkie put it there a a garbage desposal which my sister told him it is not getting , so now he has to redo and run it for the DW which is on the left side.


----------



## LI-Remodeler (Feb 3, 2015)

separate drain for DW reduces noise. why the same in the bathroom? maybe it was the plumbers helper and did that same for both not realizing why he's doing it and it's just another case of foolish consistency


----------



## GovtContractor (Dec 4, 2014)

It's a Cleanout. Required by code on sinks.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Plumper came by yesterday, so we talked about it. kitchen and bathroom ones are in fact clean outs , pipe stubs are just temp until rockers are done. The one by the sump pump is a vent down into the sump pit. Knew there must of been a reason just didn't know. That is why I like asking why different guys do the things they do. Always tring to learn more even if it is not in my trade.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Luckily nothing like that is required here. Why the step up in size? If you can clog a 2" sink pvc drain you have to be trying.


----------



## LI-Remodeler (Feb 3, 2015)

rrk said:


> Luckily nothing like that is required here. Why the step up in size? If you can clog a 2" sink pvc drain you have to be trying.


Same here and I agree about clogging a 2" drain, but it just shows how codes vary throughout the country and why asking questions on a forum will never result in a correct answer or one you can be confident about.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

rrk said:


> Luckily nothing like that is required here. Why the step up in size? If you can clog a 2" sink pvc drain you have to be trying.


Cleanouts are required to be full size, a two inch drain line needs a two inch cleanout.


----------

